# New Project ((The Rotating City)) ...... cost 5 billions:D



## BinALAin (Jul 12, 2005)

from albayan.ae http://www.albayan.ae/servlet/Satel...947806064&pagename=Albayan/Article/FullDetail



---------------


----------



## BinALAin (Jul 12, 2005)

its part of DubaiLand. i searched DubaiLand section but i didnt find it.. so i hope its not old news.


----------



## city of the future (Jul 24, 2004)

this is dead, it was fake to begin with


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

dead ? lol it was in the newspaper again today


----------



## city of the future (Jul 24, 2004)

It was said in GN months ago it was a fake as well as the golden dome and desert snow village 100% it wont be built!


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

first of all the golden dome wasn't fake , simply the project got changed from MGR to LRT that was the reason not to build it 
so lets hope this 1 gets built


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

we heard of this already in a very serious article.

i can't remember, but it was related to another project.

looking at those renders, it definetly looks like a real project, see the dubailand logo etc?

i really think it will go ahead. not they way they claim it to be but in a much more realistic version.

elevated villas would combine the villa feeling and the views people want... etc.

and it would be amazing if this old coloured proposal would be part of it 

here:

$1bn rotating city for Dubailand
United Arab Emirates: Sunday, August 14 - 2005 at 16:01
Plans have been unveiled for a $1bn rotating city at Dubailand, according to a report by ITP. The development is expected to include around 20 apartment towers with rotating floors, villas that float on water, as well as "flying" villas that revolve while moving up and down on supports. The world first city would be one of more than 200 individual projects making up Dubailand.

----from ameinfo, august 14th, 2005

Sunday, 14 August, 2005
Investors plan ‘rotating city’ in Dubai 
by Richard Agnew	
Advanced Tools	



WORLD FIRST: The billion-dollar development’s planners aim to build it in DubaiLand, the mega-project unveiled by the emirate’s government in 2003.	
PLANS have been drawn up to add to Dubai’s collection of quirky construction projects with a multi-billion dirham ‘rotating city’, Arabian Business can reveal.

A group of investors is planning to build the development within the emirate’s huge leisure complex, DubaiLand. The venture, thought to be the first of its kind, is expected to cost around US$1 billion.

“It’s going to be a big surprise, one of the wonders of the world,” said a senior source involved in the project’s planning. “It’s very unique. It’s the first rotating city in the world,” he added.

The project’s planners have proposed that the development itself, as well as the individual properties it contains, will revolve. It is expected to include around 20 apartment towers with rotating floors, as well as separate villas that revolve while moving up and down on supports.

“The whole thing rotates,” said the source. “You will be able to acquire villas, apartments, floating villas on water, [and] flying villas [that] elevate in the air. So you have the accessibility to a villa that not only rotates on ground, but it gives you up to a 15 metre to 20 metre up in-the-air elevation. It’s a mind-blowing project. We [will] have 20 towers with every single floor rotating. The capitalisation of the project is going to be in the range of AED3.7 billion to AED4 billion (US$1 billion to US$1.09 billion),” he added.

The venture would be one of over 200 individual construction projects expected to make up DubaiLand, which was announced by the emirate’s government in 2003. It aims to house around 55 hotels and become the largest leisure, entertainment and tourism attraction in the world.

Divided into six different sections focusing on themes such as eco-tourism, sports and retail, the development is expected to be twice the size of the Walt Disney World Resort in Florida and cover some 3 billion square feet.

Phase one of DubaiLand’s construction is scheduled to take place between 2007 and 2010, while its overall completion is tabled for between 2015 and 2018. Its developers reportedly expect it to attract almost US$10 billion of investment by 2010, helping the emirate to achieve its target of 15 million tourist arrivals by the same date. 

With most of the project’s capital investment likely to come from the private sector, investors have already put forward several other huge projects for inclusion within the resort. Plans were unveiled last November for a multi-billion dirham retail development within DubaiLand, dubbed ‘Dubai Outlet City’. Last month, it was announced that a fully integrated ‘golf city’ will be set up in the development, costing almost US$2 billion. 

DubaiLand will be located in the swathe of desert just off Sheikh Zayed Road, the main highway linking Dubai with Sharjah and Abu Dhabi. When fully operational, the promoters expect it to attract more than 200,000 visitors per day and employ around 300,000 people.

----from ITP Business.


----------



## city of the future (Jul 24, 2004)

i wish we had original projects like Europe and America instead of tacky dubauiland crap


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

what kind of original projects r u talking about ?


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

city of the future said:


> i wish we had original projects like Europe and America instead of tacky dubauiland crap


define original ?
thats the sort of talk we hear when refering to any project in Dubai ?
lol kinda pethatic ....
and plz show me an original project in europe that Dubai doesn't have another project to rival it ?!


----------



## city of the future (Jul 24, 2004)

Sorry if im pessimistic, sometimes i wish we had a quality project like Hafencity in Germany


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

this is what this forum is all about  dont be sorry mate we all feel the same we just need to be proud about our achievments as well which some even europe didnt achieve 
so way to go Dubai ( with just some improvments ) specially to ALBawadi project


----------



## GCC (May 15, 2006)

I'm sorry but this is one shitty project...lol...come on dubai...have you completely run out of idea to do such a project????? talk about forgetting where you parked you car over there....wooow...I can imagine people going in circles and loops endlessly ha ha ha


----------



## city of the future (Jul 24, 2004)

I admit we have great projects! look at DIFC, BBay, festival city, but its just that i would expect a little more from the world's largest entertainment park!


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

maybe if they build more that just the Legends as the theme park or expand the legends it self


----------



## city of the future (Jul 24, 2004)

I agree, maybe incorportae it into city of arabia and sports city


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

yeah i think its a good idea , so what ever ur interest is u can still enjoy it 
nevertheless , imagin if this project was real ? imagin if every single structure rotates ?
it might end being of Dubai's major sight seeing locations


----------



## Dubai_Steve (Jan 11, 2005)

*Automatic translation of the Arabic from the source in the first post:*


He added, "It is not strange that we are developing a project (A'jobh 10th Tenth Wander) after it triggered our enthusiasm His Highness Sheikh Mohammed Bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice-President of the State Premier Ruler of Dubai, that" life is fun ... To operate pursuant to the Espqk did not expect one of the others. " 

He Faisal Ali Moussa, that "the project will be developed in three phases. It will work in the first phase in the second half of 2008 and Phase II in 2009 and Phase III 2010. " 

Moussa added that any real estate company will be able to develop a similar project without the consent of the company, "that intellectual property rights vested in the name of the company developed the project within the UAE and the Middle East region." 

*In addition quality * 

For his part, Abdel fly. "partner in Hae Reyes learned that the draft (10th A'jobh Tenth Wander) will be one of the projects in the real world. He added "the city will provide solutions to residential, commercial and recreational variety, It will create a climate model for businessmen and investors and the population alike 

The spot where none of the city's population, which will see the light of day 2010 lifestyles perfect and unique culture and not seen in any town in the world. It is expected that the draft leaves the city that bears the name of the rotary (A'jobh 10th Tenth Wander) acquiescing modern engineering in the State. What would make it deserves a well-deserved title of the draft of the twenty-first century. 

He pointed out that the fly "project will be the first or last company," Reyes Hae "national real estate investment and development, but the project is the first real unique projects at the State level and in the world. and deserve a well-deserved to be mentioned that the real masterpiece by all standards, architectural and engineering investment. " 

The project will be set up on a total area of 10 million square feet. It will include 501 villas, 345 villas on the same aircraft on land. While there will be 76 villas and other rotary floating at the same time industrial lakes will be created for this purpose. 

In addition to the 80 other villas excelled as rotary aircraft, where it can rise from the level of the earth's surface for a distance of up to 6 meters. using modern techniques will be manufactured specifically for this type of housing. 

It will include a project (A'jobh 10th) 20 Burja. consisting of 200 apartments divided into those towers, each tower with 10 flats, each flat, occupies floors one size up each of these apartments to 5000 square feet. 

And the advantage of being amenable to control by isolation from the rest of the apartments and floors, The turnover of each apartment will be about the same hour each session in full and according to the wishes of Saknha enjoyed free recycling or stop at the scene, using the most sophisticated governing body. 

The project will include (A'jobh 10th Tenth Wander Rotating) (The City) two hotels, the first 5-star category consists of 300 rooms, While the hotel will be the second category 4 stars includes 350 rooms. Along with a huge shopping center. And the recreational area of 1 million square feet includes 3 movie role presentations (four-dimensional 4 D). 

In addition to the hall weddings rotary widen 500 people and equipped with techniques very complex and modernity to get to the rise of the level of the earth's surface to a distance of 6 metres. Along with the possibility of moving the hall and then left to give comfort and excitement to social events of this kind. 

Reveals the outline design project for the conference center dizziness, equipped with state-of-the-art audio-visual and laser and communications network supported by sophisticated electronic serves 500 businessmen and distinct halls of the conference center could be moved then the left and right can rise from the ground level about 30 metres along the lines of r a wedding. 

The project enjoys strong support from a group of companies and factories to Musa ancient construction industry, real estate and construction industries associated with the sector locally and regionally. The project will be implemented in accordance with the scheduling of engineering through three stages, The first phase will be completed in the second half of 2008 and Phase II in 2009 and Phase III 2010. 

The company (Hae Reyes real estate investments) that the registration of intellectual property rights on behalf of the company developed the project within the UAE and the Middle East region. 

*The idea of the project and its components * 

He said Faisal Ali Moussa, that the idea of the project based on the simulation of nature such as the Sun, Earth and Moon and other planets car taken the form of engineering, In addition to the simulation of the human eye format of the project and the rest of the things that take the form engineered. 

He adds Musa Company "Hae Reyes," preferred to strongly enter into the real estate market and a pilot project by any standard, whether engineering or investment where they are not preceded by one of the software for this kind of project. 

He added that "the real estate market in the State is no longer able to absorb the project real traditional, but now the software developers to create ideas of a new development that enables them to participate in the development of real estate highest levels on the one hand and allows them to reap the profits and dividends rewarding on the other hand." 

Universe in the rotation of continuous and land and what to in the rotation permanently, time and days revolve achieve dreams and be the city rotary reality and the reality within the State enterprises giant, which has made it the real estate market station ideas advanced and the area tourist attraction global unmatched those Albagh distinct from the projects which will attract the world to Here as a global entertainment and tourism background.

The city rotary on the land area of more than 10 million square feet with investments exceeding four billion dirhams comprehensive several key elements of residential, recreational, tourism and the use of modern technology in the evolving composition of simple operation and management, 

Will be construction projects Rotiting City, which include telephones residential distinct unmatched including 345 villas residential loop composed of the Earth "first revolve sets 360 degrees and controlled automatically or manually, allowing populations control the direction or speed, pause at any time, thereby giving the possibility of turnover to enjoy beautiful scenic by around Here, as well as the possibility of avoiding the sun or go to 

The design comprised of different sizes ranging from 300 square metres to 500 square metres approximately including villas in nature or mountainous roads around the oases of green and verdant farm houses and villas Scottish countryside is characterized by the luxurious design of a modern modern And equipped with the most modern electronic control devices in the home remotely through telephone, Internet, each villas are equipped with private land planted park Basin swimming and fencing and car parking. The villas have been designed to enjoy the full potential runways scenic landscapes, lakes and position. 

There are luxurious floating a unique model homes floating water where they can put constant turnover also automatically or manually 360-degree enjoyment housing over the water with the possibility of turning more easily on the water, The Llvillat same features full electronic control can be through the telephone or the Internet 

As well as all Villa garage on land, two cars can total number of 76 two-storey villas. The unique model Llvillat unprecedented world is comprised plane where they were working Villa area of 300-400 square metres of garden and fence Basin Swimming and garage car, but based structure mounted on the arm of a mechanical hydraulic lift Alvilla highest number of levels allowed Llvilla circumnavigated and movement in the air enjoyment beautiful landscape and high security over land and the number of about 80 villas. It also includes the city housing office rotary number 20 Burja composed of 10 floors total of 200 apartments are separately giving form and distinctive building, which have architectural facades changing all the time. 

At the heart of the city is magical artificial lake magnificent lies in the interior, and lake monsters, giant so viewers and visitors once in the morning and once at night with the sound effects and visual live visitors a unique experience unforgettable. 

And around the lake there is seldom brilliant with restaurants and shops, as well as the 5-star hotel exists above tower watching and hotel another four-star there is the middle elements attract mobile loop, there is a market-based trading on the principle of the turnover time and four chapters give air distinctive for each chapter, there is also club healthy who lives visitors experience the enjoyment of the Day of the entire m n During his visit for a few hours only. 

It is located within the lake Jmanziom dizziness enjoyed by the employees play in the movement of the building, amid the lake with restaurants detour around Jamanziom be accessed by boat light of the beach hotel and there are garden games nightclubs universal galleries Laverah and galleries meetings plane enjoyed users experience the celebration Pa marriage or meetings in the air at high altitude from the ground. 

In addition to these Games distinct galleries of three-dimensional games and electronic signatures, as well as a train with a veil visitors around the lake and park, There is also a security system complete control of the city within an electronic integrated with the provision of the city Parks and coordinating sites designed on the latest theories and studies of the global transformation of the city into an oasis wonderful, The positions were provided cars full of residents and visitors by world standards and local levels. 

The project developers, "the company Hae Reyes real" harness all the possibilities for this unique project, The project owns the fly Hakim and Faisal Ali Musa Al Naqbi was chosen Hamilton Daemenchenz project management and engineering consulting as city rotary masterpiece, A'jobh Lajaeb 10th floor. 

*Property Rights * 

The Faisal Ali Moussa, the company Hae Sunrise Real Estate Investment sought to preserve its rights with regard to the idea of the project and subsequently approvals fundamentalism being the owner of the intellectual project that makes it the sole entity authorized at the state level, the region can develop this kind of project, which depends on the idea construction of the city rotary. 

In response to a question about whether they wish a company to develop a similar type city rotating, and whether they were able to cooperate with the company Hae Reyes responded Abdul Hakim fly that any developer real estate, whether an investor or investment company to develop a similar project provided that they have the consent of the company Hae Reyes is the owner of intellectual property rights Llmshro p. 

*Alliances * 

Hakim explained that the company come together to fly with companies from outside the State to develop the project in accordance with the highest standards of engineering and state-of-the-art building techniques. He added that "Hae" Reyes is currently negotiating with investors and developers companies in the public and private sectors of government within the State, which sensed the uniqueness of the project in terms of the idea and the materials used in construction or techniques that will be unique aspect in relation to the turnover factor. 

He said Faisal Ali Moussa, the German company named "Bush" has allied itself with the company "Hae Reyes," to provide a system of connections will enable sophisticated residential units, commercial and other components of the project to achieve the turnover factor will be at the rate of one session every hour. 

*Amarah Interactive * 

For his part, believes Engineer Hesham Abd Executive Chairman of the company Daiminchenz consulting engineering by the design engineering project, which is one of the most prominent consulting firms engineering and architecture at the State level and in the region "that the draft city rotary happen real revolution in the world of engineering Tim Maria at the state level and the world for several reasons 

Highlighted that the entire project based on architectural interactive This type of engineering is rarely find him applications are common all over the world in addition to the draft city rotary focus in all buildings on the idea of "turnover" Some may say that there are some Alvll here or there in the world has 

This type of construction Venjibh that Villa here or there is not measured in the city of full on an area of 10 million square feet, comprising 20 Berja with 200 flats are being fought all around the same give static a firsthand view with at every moment agitates where control system remotely Listder flat in this direction or that or go to this rise or descend to this Almsto j on the ground. 

Ghani pointed out that the arm hydraulic system supported by integrated technical uncomplicated charged Alvilla higher up to 6 metres which is equivalent to two floors of the level of the earth's surface. 

The city will provide solutions for residential, commercial and recreational variety, It will create a climate model for businessmen and investors and the population alike spot where the residents feel the city will see the light of day 2010 lifestyles perfect and culture is unique and has not seen in any town in the world. 

It is expected that the draft leaves the city rotary bearing the name of the (city rotary The Rotating City) acquiescing modern engineering tyrant in real estate projects in the State generally make it deserves a well-deserved title of the draft of the twenty-first century. 

*Increased growth * 

According to Faisal Ali Moussa, the Arab Gulf region is witnessing an exponential growth in sales and purchases of real estate in the region, arrived last year to some 15 trillion dollars. This is due to the survival of the Gulf capital in the past two years. In addition to the existence of significant liquidity in banks 

Since the decline in interest rates of banks, which are less interest in the Arab Gulf states, In addition to the lack of investment channels, but the sector shares, the continuation of this growth in the real estate market is better and Alamez. 

The continued return of funds from outside the Gulf, the estimated size of about 12 trillion dollars over the coming period. It is expected that a portion of this amount from the share of the real estate market. 

There is no doubt that the factor of political stability and security the basis of the evolution of the real estate market, and that the real estate market is going through a phase of development. The real estate industry already full meaning of these words meanings, where everyone watching invention and innovation, supply and the method of marketing, Unlike the real situation of the real estate investment in the State, 

There is no doubt that real estate development is rapid and more coordinated than before, It demonstrates the wisdom owners of real estate development projects, non-traditional real estate as pursued by the company Hae Reyes 

We have followed the real estate companies and real estate investment and real estate development followed a pragmatic step with the feelings of a modern residential and commercial complexes, and the establishment of alliances in the real estate schemes and contributions, 

As happened in several projects adopted by all technical means of modern technology to the world of building and construction and information, She followed with a civilized clients managed through attracting a wide range of society. 

It is noticeable that the real estate market in the State continue its recovery in a surge of economic stress march of development and stability at various levels of what is paid to say that the future of real estate investment and physical state to increase its growth with great accompanied by a significant increase in the population of the State as well as the ambitious plans being pursued by the forces God has sponsored for the development of all cities, 

With the expansion in the methods of real estate investment, the availability of capital investment real estate will, at least during the next decade to expand and census investment opportunity. 

The UAE real estate market has been strong and abundance supply vast spaces that contain the tourist, industrial and agricultural high quality almost unique from the rest of the world. 

Rotary hotels and the city recreation ideas unprecedented 

Rotary multi-city project uses and meet the needs of residential, commercial and recreational 

* The developer's main project : Hae Reyes real estate company, which is owned by Faisal Ali Moussa, and Hakim fly. The project enjoys strong support from a group of companies and factories to Musa and the children of ancient history in the construction industry and industries associated Kalathath, timber and others. 

rotary area of the city of 10 million square feet. 

* The cost of the project up to 5 billion dirhams. 

The total number of 501 villas Llvell three kinds (rotating land, and rotary aircraft, and floating rotors). Alvell spaces ranging between 3000 square feet and 5000 square feet. 

* The number of rotary Alvell 345 villas on land. 

* The number of rotary Alvell floating villas on 76 lakes industry. 

* The number of aircraft Alvell 80 villas rotary aircraft metres from the high level of the earth's surface, using modern techniques and the system of connections provided by the German manufacturing company, "Bush" specifically the project. 

* The number of towers in the project up to 20 Burja, consisting of 200 apartments and each tower contains 10 floors. Each apartment occupies floors one (each with an area of up to 5000 square feet) separate from the rest of the apartments and floors. Turn around and take the same course full hour. 

* 5-star hotel with a restaurant and a revolving door at the top and consists of 300 rooms. 

* The four-star hotel consists of 350 rooms. 

* huge shopping center. 

* The zone covers an area of recreational million square feet include House offers cinema films (four-dimensional 4 D). 

* hall weddings widen 500 person could move the left and right wing, and can rise from the ground level about 30 metres. 

* The conference center accommodates 500 people and the room could move left and right wing, and can rise from the ground level about 30 metres. 

The project will be implemented in three phases. The first phase in the second half of 2008 and Phase II in 2009 and Phase III 2010. 

* intellectual property rights on behalf of the company developed the project within the UAE and the Middle East region. 

* City recreation area integrated million square feet with water games and the role of cinema, a variety of games including (magic carpet) and (adventure river magic), and others.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Who wants to live in a house that is effectivly one of these?










not to mention the maintanace costs, the risk of breakdown with one end of the house higher than the other?

not to mention the huge waste of energy.

what if someone gets stuck under the house!

the revolving stuff is really odd.

the 'flying houses' are just plain stupid!


----------



## Emirati_Girl (Apr 26, 2006)

not suitable for girls *_*


----------



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

yeah i kno that..i live in the uk


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ why did u ask then 

they also own heide park in germany., which is quite popular and has the largest wodden rollercoaster in the world.


----------



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

i was asking if they have a madame tussauds attration in dubai?


----------

